# Tip of the day....



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Everything You Need to Know About Windows 8 in Eight Minutes


----------



## JhonOrton (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi dear this is tip of the day?
I don't think so.. Please share tips in threads.


----------



## procoit (Sep 19, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How to use multiple signatures in Gmail without add-ons or tweaks - Video Tip


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Stay current on Facebook scams

It keeps up on all the latest Facebook scams. And it's very specific on what links and messages to avoid. If you think something is fishy, check it out here first.

From the Kim Komando web-site...


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How to Plug In a USB Cable Correctly Every Time


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

On my SanDisk it has "SanDisk" on one side in big letters and it's the logo too but it's the other side that needs to be up that has "C U R Z E R mini 128 MB" on it that needs to be up.

Yes that is a very old one with 128 MB and a slow one too.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Pictarine

All your photos in one place

Pictarine isn't just about organization, though. It includes a photo uploader that makes it easy to get your photos to the service of your choice. No more dealing with inefficient upload systems.

You can also download your photos with a click. That makes it great for backing up your photos to your computer. You can also download friends' photos that have you in them.

Sharing is easier as well. You can create collections of photos called zests. A zest can contain photos from multiple sites. You can then share the zest online with friends. Your friends can even add their own photos to your zest if you allow it.

From the Kim Komando web-site..


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How to register for your Avast Free Antivirus License


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

franca said:


> Stay current on Facebook scams
> 
> It keeps up on all the latest Facebook scams. And it's very specific on what links and messages to avoid. If you think something is fishy, check it out here first.
> 
> From the Kim Komando web-site...


Some good stuff on the Funnies pages, thanks for the link


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Save pictures from email - Video Tip


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How to print stuff from the web the way YOU want it .. HERE


----------



## marksm (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks dear, very informative link


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Holiday Computer Madness


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Changing file-program associations - Video Tip


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Setting up a new computer Prevention is the best medicine when it comes to avoiding illness in ourselves. Prevention in the computer world is no different. And like a newborn baby, a newly purchased computer is subject to many terrible diseases and problems if not properly cared from the moment it is taken from its cardboard box. I follow these steps when setting up a new computer system for my clients, and recommend this methodology for all new computer setups: Before setting up...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

franca said:


> Setting up a new computer Prevention is the best medicine when it comes to avoiding illness in ourselves. Prevention in the computer world is no different. And like a newborn baby, a newly purchased computer is subject to many terrible diseases and problems if not properly cared from the moment it is taken from its cardboard box. I follow these steps when setting up a new computer system for my clients, and recommend this methodology for all new computer setups: Before setting up...


Should of downloaded "Microsoft Security Essentials" to CD or Flash drive from old PC so you could install it before going online.

Or any other Firewall, Anti-Malware and Anti-Virus so you can have it installed first before getting online.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Avast do one along with the stand-alone ones from both companies.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Set Up and Get to Know Your New Tech Gifts


----------



## aryasulistyo9 (Dec 28, 2011)

whoa thanks a lot! really2 useful for me, thanks franca


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

aryasulistyo9 said:


> whoa thanks a lot! really2 useful for me, thanks franca


Your very welcome..:up:


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

10 Skills EVERY computer user should have (or learn)


----------



## loujack30 (Feb 9, 2012)

great.


----------



## jill8beans2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank you for posting, please keep it up.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How to type on a PDF or scanned form - Video Tip


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

You Don't Need to Regularly Reinstall Windows; Here's Why


----------



## BaseplateV1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Restore your files
http://www.piriform.com/recuva/download


----------



## marksm (Nov 14, 2011)

If you are PDF users, then must checkout How to edit PDF files YouTube video tutorial here.

Stay tuned for more updates.


----------



## BaseplateV1 (Feb 20, 2012)

How to backup EFS CERTIFICATES 
http://windowstipoftheday.blogspot.com/2012/01/windows-7-backing-up-efs-certificates.html


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

How to transfer photos to a Windows 7 computer and email them


----------



## BaseplateV1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Who want to create their plans virtual


----------



## BaseplateV1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Delete the Recycle Bin Icon


----------

